# DEF problem



## ktmantey (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a Cruze TD 2013, The DEF was changed when it was at around 80,000, but i still have the error on the dash saying poor DEF quality.
The car now runs at 6kmph/4mph is there anything else i have to do after filling it with new DEF?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge there were no 2013 model year Cruze requiring DEF.


----------



## ktmantey (Apr 15, 2016)

2014 model*


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Your IP says that you're in Ghana. West Africa. 

Cruze models requiring DEF were only sold for the United States and Canada. 

How did you get a 2014 or 2015 North American Cruze in Ghana?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ktmantey said:


> I have a Cruze TD 2013, The DEF was changed when it was at around 80,000, but i still have the error on the dash saying poor DEF quality.
> The car now runs at 6kmph/4mph is there anything else i have to do after filling it with new DEF?


Assuming you are in the US and you paid for the repair out of pocket, it should be covered by a 1 year warranty. I'd talk to the dealer if I were you.


----------



## Garylee (Sep 13, 2015)

Fleece Del it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Garylee said:


> Fleece Del it


What?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

He is saying do a Fleece Delete for the Def Tank.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not sure if fleece supports folks in Ghana.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> He is saying do a Fleece Delete for the Def Tank.


Ah, OK.


----------

